# MPC's Fox-Stang assault!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Mustang. It’s a legendary name and a car that has had an amazingly long life. The thing is, Mustangs are so popular that it’s hard for me to find one that fits into the “loser” car mould. Sure, there are Mustang II’s, but I LIKE Mustang IIs. Besides, they’re “II”s. Thankfully, the late ‘70s and early ‘80s teamed up with MPC to satisfy my craving for Stang-based sadness.

Check out my out of box review for the “Wild Breed” custom Mustang below. It’s a typical MPC, which means it has great detail and texturing as well as nice tires, but also some very tasteless custom touches!

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/125-mpc-wild-breed-mustang-cobra-oob/


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Cool review, I built this kit years ago as a replica of my real 82 GT and loved it. It wasn't the fancy custom stuff that caught my eye or attracted me, but just being a Mustang. I used different wheels and fabricated a cowl hood for it. 
I never went wild with all the customizing junk and never understood why anyone did... A good set of tires and wheels, good performance on a quick car, and a good clean, plain ole' paint job was enough to make my cars well known around town. By the police dept. as well...LOL*





*Nothing special about my cars, just clean with wheels, tires and high performance under the hood... You don't see wings, spoilers, wild paint jobs, or any other pieces of that bolt on junk... But after 30 to 40 years, people still remember these cars of mine as well as the sounds of the engines and mufflers!!!*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome kit, and awesome cars!

That's the true customization that matters; power and go, not wimpy and show. I like to build kits of the showy and weak, though. Makes people remember how bad things got!

I love your real cars, man. Shame you don't still have them now.

You know, I never thought much of the 'four-eyed' Stangs until I've really looked at them after getting this kit. They're actually quite cool!


----------

